# Just a FYI



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

For those who don't know. And for the person that left their empty Percocet bottle laying around by the seawall at Bob Sikes last night. Those guard rails have Black Widow spiders always around them so watch out for your kids and where you sit your trash.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Wow seriously?!? Didnt know that but thanks for the heads up


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Kill it before it lays eggs!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Put it in the empty Percocet bottle.... Maybe they will remember it and come back...........lol


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

What a bone head thing to do.
At least scrap your name off of the label.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks like a Brown Widow.. But still need to keep an eye out.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> What a bone head thing to do.
> At least scrap your name off of the label.


No HIPPA violation in that pic but you can read the MD name so you know who to see if you're in pain. My Doc won't even prescribe me a dang tylenol and I hurt like hell  
I'm sure the owner didn't care about their trash or info. But with the spider being there and potentially harmful I'm sure they also didn't think about some meth head reading the info and looking them up for a late night visit either. Sometimes people amaze me :no:


----------



## Bh7558 (Jun 17, 2013)

It won't hurt you


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

That spider has good taste. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Bh7558 said:


> It won't hurt you


I'm sure you're right. 
Nevermind


----------

